# WoW Shadowlands: Rundflug über Revendreth



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *WoW Shadowlands: Rundflug über Revendreth* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *WoW Shadowlands: Rundflug über Revendreth*


----------



## xDave78 (28. April 2020)

Was ich mich frage: haben die Toten diese Gebäude gebaut - wenn ja, dann WOZU? Weil ihnen kalt war? Gibt es Markttage im Totenreich?
Oder sind die Gebäude "gestorben"?


----------



## Trollmanns (28. April 2020)

Das Gesamtbild mit mit der riesen Festung sieht schon geil aus. Aber aus der Nähe betrachtet, sieht das Gebiet sehr karg und eintönige aus.


----------

